# What oils for 2012 Outlander 650



## shaner82 (Jul 11, 2014)

The girlfriend has a 2012 Outlander 650. I guess it's a generation 1 bike. I don't really know squat about these bikes and she doesn't have the users manual. The G1 and G2 stuff confuses me a bit.

Can anyone tell me what oil I need for the engine, front diff and rear diff? I'm going to change all the fluids just not sure what I need. 

Also, anyone have a # for an oil filter? I asked the dealer but they either didn't know or didn't want to tell me. I'm not paying $18 for one from them, that's insane.


----------

